# Glock 38



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm looking to hop on the glock train soon, I've shot the G19 before and it fits great in my hands, but I want to go with the G38. Anyone have experience with the model?


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*A 38 Huh ???*

I have never owned a Glock 38, however I do own several Glocks.
MY OPINION IS ----> The 45GGAP is the answer to a problem that never existed. It will not do anything that a 45ACP will do, even if the ACP is loaded to "normal" pressures. Some of the 45ACP +P stuff will easily out perform the GAP. 
Ammo is expensive and has limited bullet selection. It is hard to find brass and dies. Simply compare the loaded ammo prices.

If you do deceide on the GAP,tool up to reload for it. I suspect in 5-10 years it will be all but gone. Do allot of study before you settle on the GAP. ---SAWMAN


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I agree, the 45GAP was designed for competition so they could get a 45 bullet in a 9mm frame. Ammo is rarer and more expensive and as far as I know Glock is the only pistol chambered in that round.

Have no worry about a Glock product, they're about the best deal around on a handgun that's so reliable and rugged, hell, I have 4 of them. That cartridge however is kind of specialized. You just can't go wrong with the common calibers , 9mm, 40S&W and 45ACP. These will be here tomorrow.

If it were me I would consider (and am) the Glock 36. It's a compact size slimed down version, 45 ACP, 7+1 single stack mag. The 23 is another good compact model in 40 S&W. This is all based on you wanting a carry gun. If want to plink then get whatever feels good in you hand.

And remember a major rule of combat: Never attend a gunfight with a handgun whose caliber doesn't begin with "4".

Rick


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

That's kinda my dilemma, I love the g19/23 frame, but want the power of a 45.....although I've been thinking of just going 23. I have giant banana hands so I can can only fit three fingers on the subcompact models, and the standards are to big to carry IMO.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Take A Look.......*

Although would be somewhat more expensive to shoot,take a look at the Glock32. With the right ammo or reloads the 357Sig chambering comes damn close to a 357Mag. (The standard is a 125gr @ 1450fps.) I have shot several and they all seem to shoot great. Felt recoil is to me lighter than a well loaded 45ACP and about the same as a well loaded 40S&W.

Or,give the smaller Glocks a feel with a Pierce Grip Extention added to the mags. Just could solve your problem and you could have a smaller ACP with a longer grip. --- SAWMAN


----------



## carman (Aug 11, 2010)

Just go G29 and dont look back haha, 10mm ammo will run cheaper than GAP when bought fromt he right sources


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

If the Glock 38 works for you -- get it. The 45 GAP can fill a niche purpose. Evidently, the Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina State Police all feel that it does -- as they selected the caliber/cartridge for their duty sidearms.

Personally, the only 45 GAP that I would consider -- would be the G39. Simply because of the size in a .45 caliber pistol.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*In Most Cases*

May I respectfully inquire,what "niche porpose" will the 45GAP fit into ??

Also......just because the GAP was selected by several LEO agencies does not prove that it was/is the very best chambering AND pistol/revo for the job at hand. Case in point,I do believe that some agencies still use the 357Sig,10mm,9mm,40S&W,38Spec,357Mag,among others. Which is the "best" ?? Who knows.

Allot has to do with the agencies budget and politics. Unfortunately, I believe,mostly politics. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The niche it fills is a .45 caliber projectile coming from a pistol the size of one chambered in 9/40. There are some people/agencies that would find such a beast appealing. I can't say that I am one of them, because I recognize that the 45 GAP is at it's max capability with the factory loading -- whereas the 45 ACP allows for +P performance and pistols large enough to handle .45 ACP can even be modified to utilize 45 Super.

I never said that the 45 GAP was the best for anyone -- just that it is an effective self defense loading that some people and agencies will find appealing.

My guess is that the state law enforcement agencies previously mentioned were probably essentially "given" the pistols by Glock to get them on the market in hopes that it will boost ammo production with hopes of bringing into more of a fringe mainstream cartridge like the 357 Sig. Therefore, I think budget (getting inexpensive firearms subsidized by the manufacturer) played more of a role than politics did with the sidearm's acquisition.

It does throw a 230 gr .45 caliber projectile at the same velocities as the standard pressure 45 ACP does -- so, it is an effective self defense loading in my opinion. That doesn't make me want to give up my other 45's to have one -- but i would toy with acquiring a G39 just to see how it compares to something liek a Kahr P45...


----------

